# A Question about Shafts



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

For some reason I'm not really sure if I'm liking the graphite shafts on my clubs. The woods are fine...just the irons. Anyone know what I could expect to pay to have my irons re-shafted? would it be worth it? 

The reason I'm thinking about it is because I have a broken 8 iron and the shaft needs to be replaced (see the accident thread) and I'm wondering if I should just go to steel shafts. The 8 iron broke and I'm afraid I'll break another one...thing is the 8 irons shaft was really whippy, seemed like it would snap if it was dug into the ground and the 7 iron and 4 iron are more whippy than the others are. Is this normal?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If they are a regular flex, and your swing is pretty quick then they would feel whippy.

I have never been confident with graphite irons.

Id suggest getting the 8 iron re-shafted to steel and seeing how you feel when you hit that.

I would have thought the cost would be in the region of £20 per club - depending on how friendly you are with your local club pro.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

Yeah I figured I'd be looking at around $40-50 per shaft to have it installed. I might just stick with what I have now considering that it'll be near $400 to have them all done.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

price wise you may be better off looking for a deal on a new set?


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

if u decide to just get new clubs reccomend

Rac Os2 irons
or 
rac rX7 irons

and you nd steel stiff shafts


----------

